# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  6 Days Out!

## H20Crazy

Wassup guys. Doing a show this upcoming Saturday. Currently 6 days out. i've dropped 11 lbs to 182lbs. Trying to make middleweight(176lbs). I'm currently sodium loading (11 shakes with every meal, will cut sodium on wed or thursday) and my carbs are around 150g.

Probably gonna starts carb loading thursday (400g) friday (400g). Planning on cutting water 3pm friday afternoon. Take a diazide at 4. I'll be up most of the night to monitor my situation and maybe take another diazide around 1am. Looking forward to having a nice big fat piece of cheesecake and a burger friday late night. 

Please tell me what you guys think.

P.S. I know my shorts look like MC Hammer shorts but alot of old ladies at my gym and i didnt' wanna deal with complaints so i just kept em on. I will take more pics once i do my tanning and in my posing trunks.

----------


## H20Crazy

one more

----------


## Dangerdan

You have some ginormous tri's dude.

----------


## Big

Wow, you look great.

----------


## ACpower

damn bro u look awesome

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

very nice bro.. you will do well. make sure you make weight... you DONT want to be the smallest lt heavy...you will make a GREAT middle... good luck !!!! you look great.

----------


## H20Crazy

> very nice bro.. you will do well. make sure you make weight... you DONT want to be the smallest lt heavy...you will make a GREAT middle... good luck !!!! you look great.



Thanks bro. Yeah i definitely don't wanna end up in lt heavy. I don't think i'll have a problem making weight. I'm at 182 now...If i can get to 181 or even 180 by thursday, it'll give me that cushion going into my show.

Any suggestions or recommendations about prepping these last few days?

----------


## skr0w

> one more


Looking good you need to flare you back out in this pose.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Very good all over..i mean everything matches. The only thing that stuck out IMO was your calves. They could afford to come up some more but don't sweat it. 

Honest to god, you are damn near perfect on both sides. Now go win!

----------


## Primalinstinct

Your arms and delts are sick. 

Obliques are looking good, as well.

Good luck with the competition and stay focused.

----------


## jbarkley

Look good, balanced....thow us a lat spread.

----------


## H20Crazy

> Look good, balanced....thow us a lat spread.



here it is...i can do a little better on this one...decent i guess.

----------


## H20Crazy

3 days out now...weighed in at 181.2 lbs 6:30 am. I've reached my goal of 181 by thursday. Gave myself a little cushion to make weight class (176 1/4). Starting to carb up tomorrow (350-400g) but i have to monitor that make sure i dont gain much weight....

Cutting out water 4-5pm friday afternoon. Diazide at 5pm, and assess my water weight at midnight-1am. 

What do you guys think about having a burger with some fries and a little piece of cheescake as my midnight meal friday night??

Sat morning 5-6am-Pancakes, whole eggs, cheese, couple of krispy creme donuts. Taking some m&ms, rice cakes, and some honey to the show.

When i'm carbing up, should i get 10-15g of protein per meal?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

apparently you plan on doing a $hitload method.... dont over eat.... you will spill over...& make sure your weight will allow it obviously..... make sure you have as little water in you as possible. bring salt to salt your fries...watch out on the donuts..I think that did me in last time.. small amounts of protein-yes....

----------


## vdub

looking great bro.

----------


## maxiimus

looking solid as matey, well done on the great work, you'e reaped the rewards  :Big Grin:

----------


## nap

look goood,hope your carb load and water go well boss.Good luck

----------


## Mike Dura

Nice shape. Lookin good. I like your quads.

----------


## Growingpains

Look great go get 'em!

----------


## jbarkley

Kick ass bro, you look ready to rock!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Good Luck Buddy!!

----------


## H20Crazy

Here are some new pics taken an hour ago. Put on my first coat of protan last night. alot of it washed off this morning, still got darker. Putting on another 2 coats tonight and dream tan before hitting the stage.

----------


## H20Crazy

2 more pics..Again, thanks for all of your input....has been much appreciated.

----------


## turbo888

You look good bro! You are a big middleweight,damn!!look forward to seeing the results...........go win!!

----------


## Primalinstinct

You're coming together well, H2O.

Very nice, overall balance... looking good.

Keep hardening up!

----------


## H20Crazy

I placed 6th in the open and 3rd in the novice. 2 guys that beat me in the novice had won previous show...i guess it is what it is... i was extremely pleased with my performance. It was definitely one of the best days of my life. Great first experience. Can't wait to do another one..

Here are a few pics..

I'm off to Miami, BABY!!

----------


## skr0w

Congrats! How tall are you and what did you weigh in at?

----------


## abstrack

Very nice. Upper body is nicely porportioned. I think once you fill out your lower half, you will even look better

Congrats!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

look great man!!!!!!!! congrats!

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

great i hope my first will be with a overall package like that..... im off to the gym

----------


## chazmcgee

you need it

----------


## Jakt

look great! wish i would do a fkn show already!

----------


## AaronJM1984

Damn bro, your physique is what I'm aiming for, good job man!

----------

